# Frenching wings to look like lollipops.



## Bacardi (Nov 12, 2008)

This site is selling a stand Chicken Lollipop Recipe

But you can use your favorite wing recipe.  This makes a great presentation!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2008)

That is really cool, Bacardi.
Have you made this yet? I can't figure out that device they use to keep the drumettes off the grate and I didn't see it for sale to get a closer look. I wonder why id would be needed...
I think I'll put this on my list of things to make. Thanks.


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> That is really cool, Bacardi.
> Have you made this yet? I can't figure out that device they use to keep the drumettes off the grate and I didn't see it for sale to get a closer look. I wonder why id would be needed...
> I think I'll put this on my list of things to make. Thanks.


 
I haven't made them yet...I think the device keep the wings upright, you don't NEED the device...Heck, you just fry them.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of making them in the smoker. I suppose a brownie pan would work with the right number of drumettes, or any pan with sides, but I'm not sure if it would need perforated to let the smoke through or if the smoke would go up and around the pan then out the vent.
I'll find out I imagine, lol. Another great use for bacon!


----------



## attie (Nov 12, 2008)

Bacardi said:


> I haven't made them yet...I think the device keep the wings upright, you don't NEED the device...Heck, you just fry them.


  That's how I do it, crumb them and deep fry them. I haven't thought about wrapping them in bacon though.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

They DO look yummy, Bacardi. Excellent idea! Thanks.


----------



## JuniperHome (Nov 12, 2008)

How can you go wrong with something wrapped in Bacon? Answer: You can't.

Great idea, I'll have to try it.


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 17, 2008)

I did try these and they were great!  I the interest of laziness, I rolled them in my tried and true BBQ rub, a beaten egg, then AP flour...No bacon and fried them.  Came out great!  Wish I could pix, but DW had the camera...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool, and yummy looking. That would be cool to do for a party.


----------

